#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Мусульмане разрушили буддийский город

## Иван Денисов

Даже и не знаю, как на такие вещи реагировать с точки зрения ваджраяны. Покупать оружие? Бубнить мантры?

----------

Джигме (03.10.2012), Топпер- (02.10.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Это обычное явление для мусульманской страны коим является Бангладеш ,единственное ,что могут здешние форумчане    москвичи сходить в  посольство и  написать в жалобную книгу протест или сожаление об этих действиях и все.

----------

Ersh (02.10.2012), Eugeny (30.09.2012), Фил (01.10.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Даже и не знаю, как на такие вещи реагировать с точки зрения ваджраяны. Покупать оружие? Бубнить мантры?


Все очень просто. Если не знаете как реагировать, никак не реагируйте. Нет нужды инспирировать себя чужими эмоциями на то или иное событие. Не нужно подбрасывать под свой котел дрова одолженные у других.

----------

Bob (02.10.2012), Ersh (02.10.2012), Svarog (01.10.2012), Германн (02.10.2012), Иван Денисов (01.10.2012), Топпер- (01.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Даже и не знаю, как на такие вещи реагировать с точки зрения ваджраяны. Покупать оружие? Бубнить мантры?


То ли ещё было... И то ли ещё будет. Дожидайтесь нисхождения воинов-бодхисаттв из Шамбалы.

----------


## Anthony

Это еще че...
Недавно они устроили еще больший экшн, из-за фильма "Невинность мусульман".
Фильм, на самом деле - убогий  :Big Grin:  Я не досмотрел)
Но, это же не причина для убийства людей в разных странах. А они в ответ на этот фильм, пуляют ракетами по амерским посольствам. Результат стандартный - смертельные исходы, Аллах доволен.

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2012/10/01/ask/

"Невинность мусульман" представляет собой любительский фильм, снятый к годовщине 11 сентября. Появление этого фильма (в прокат он не выходил, но распространился в интернете) вызвало крайне резкую реакцию в мусульманских странах, где начались беспорядки и нападения на посольства западных государств. В ходе одного из первых таких нападений в Ливии были убиты четыре гражданина США, в том числе американский посол Кристофер Стивенс.

----------

Eugeny (01.10.2012), Топпер- (01.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

Поскольку беспорядки такие массовые, то явно их кто-то режиссирует и кукловодит. 
Удобные, критически не умеющие мыслить, люди (мусульмане)
Относится к этому можно, как к стаду слонов, пронесшемуся по джунглям и затоптавшему туристов.
Религия (ислам,христианство,атеизм) в принципе ни при чем.
Люди в принципе глупые, и таких 99% !

Буддистов на массовое убийство конечно подписать вряд-ли получится, но при должной организации, по крайне мере собрать толпу и управлять ей, тоже можно.

----------

Eugeny (01.10.2012), Ho Shim (01.10.2012), Алексей Л (02.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Топпер- (01.10.2012), Федор Ф (02.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Даже и не знаю, как на такие вещи реагировать с точки зрения ваджраяны. Покупать оружие? Бубнить мантры?


Угу, только вместе с оружием сразу покупайте билет в Бангладеш. Или Вы из московского окна собираетесь по тем погромщикам пулять?

----------

Ersh (02.10.2012), Eugeny (01.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Топпер- (01.10.2012), Фил (01.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Гнев возникает вследствие страдания.  Когда так воспринимаете гнев, воспринимаете и страдание, ставшее причиной. Как реагировать на гнев? Успокоением ума. Как реагировать на страдание? Видеть страдание, видеть жажду, видеть прекращение жажды и страдания, видеть благородный путь, ведущий к прекращению.

----------

Иван Денисов (01.10.2012), Тао (06.10.2012), Фил (01.10.2012)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Даже и не знаю, как на такие вещи реагировать с точки зрения ваджраяны. Покупать оружие? Бубнить мантры?


Вы в первый раз в жизни слышите , что что-то разрушили? Что вас удивляет то? Это горячая зона, Пакистан vs Индия. И вообще по-моему очень даже в мусульманском духе...

----------

Джигме (03.10.2012)

----------


## Alex

Бангладеш — это вообще жесть. Со слов бывавших там людей, которым я доверяю, большей задницы мира представить сложно. Нищета, скученность населения, болезни, низкий уровень образования — в общем, ничего хорошего. Так что ничего удивительного в случившемся нет.
Хотя вот шайвитский мандир в Дакке действует.

----------

Bob (02.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Топпер- (02.10.2012), Фил (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Видеть страдание, видеть жажду, видеть прекращение жажды и страдания, видеть благородный путь, ведущий к прекращению.


Буддисты Бангладеша видели страдание, и видимо благодаря этому погромы и прекратились??

----------

Велеслав (10.10.2012), Топпер- (02.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Буддисты Бангладеша видели страдание, и видимо благодаря этому погромы и прекратились??


Что сейчас видите Вы?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Поскольку беспорядки такие массовые, то явно их кто-то режиссирует и кукловодит.


известно кто- масоны и иллюминаты

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.10.2012), Фил (02.10.2012)

----------


## Shus

Это не совсем в Бангладеш (Бенгалии). Читтагонг и особенно Кокс Базар - это особое место и в религиозном, и в историческом плане.
Это стык индоарийского и тибето-бирманского мира (географическая граница - река Нааф, на карте она немного южнее надписи UKHIA).
Скорее всего эти погромы - ответ на недавние известные события в бирманском Аракане (т.к. индуистские храмы похоже не тронули).

На карте толстая зеленая линия - граница с Бирмой. Сразу за ней начинаются районы проживания рохинджа в Бирме.
Примерно на том месте, где написано UKHIA расположен ООН-овский лагерь беженцев-рохинджа Кутупалонг (по сути - огромная трущоба).

P.S. 
>> Иван Денисов
Покупать оружие здесь не надо (если соберетесь - на месте дешевле будет) и бубнить мантры наверное тоже ни к чему (там все тхеравадины). :Smilie:

----------

Alex (02.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Джнянаваджра (02.10.2012), Иван Денисов (02.10.2012), Топпер- (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Alex

Кстати да. Но, думаю, сейчас нам расскажут, что в Аракане ничего не было и всё это антибуддийская пропаганда.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

> известно кто- масоны и иллюминаты


 Не так сложно!
Это был тим-билдинг для мусульман Бангладеша.
Чтоб потом ставили крестик в бюллетене, напротив зеленого полумесяца. Это же парламентская республика!
И потом, надо же ребятам периодически развлекаться, отдыхать от пошива костюмов за 5000 EUR

У нас, кстати в Краснодарском крае та же фигня (пока не в таких масштабах)
Но даже национальность теперь в РФ есть - Казак  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (02.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Топпер- (02.10.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

офф-топ
про фото
откуда у мужичков на фото такая куча орденов и медалей? да и планки какие то фантастические нашиты... на ветеранов ВОВ не похожи (молоды), для ветеранов Афгана староваты.
там ещё у одного с виду Орден Победы (что вообще фантастика запредельная) ?

Вот у меня друг, ветеран Афгана... так он за десять лет ни разу не сказал что у него медаль "За Отвагу" и не носит её. Я случайно узнал что он беспримерный героизм проявил в Афгане, от его старого коллеги.

----------

Alex (02.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Игорь Ю (06.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.10.2012), Топпер- (02.10.2012), Фил (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

да ряженые это.

----------

Алексей Л (03.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Джигме (03.10.2012), Джнянаваджра (02.10.2012), Иван Денисов (04.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.10.2012), Топпер- (02.10.2012), Фил (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

"Весь обвешанный, как елка..." (Про казачьи "награды")

----------

Буль (02.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Денис Евгеньев (04.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.10.2012), Топпер- (02.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

Наши люди, кстати такИ уже давно там!  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> откуда у мужичков на фото такая куча орденов и медалей? да и планки какие то фантастические нашиты... на ветеранов ВОВ не похожи (молоды), для ветеранов Афгана староваты.


Это не правительственные награды. Любая организация (хоть ООО) может заказать изготовление наград по своему дизайну и наградить ими кого вздумается. Казаки так и делают. Это не противозаконно.




> там ещё у одного с виду Орден Победы (что вообще фантастика запредельная) ?


Это только с виду. По своим казацким соображениям они делают награды похожими на государственные. Но это не подделка и не копия. Просто издалека похоже.




> Вот у меня друг, ветеран Афгана... так он за десять лет ни разу не сказал что у него медаль "За Отвагу" и не носит её. Я случайно узнал что он беспримерный героизм проявил в Афгане, от его старого коллеги.


А казакам, наоборот, приказом кошевого предписано на парадной форме иметь все награды. Как исключение -- наградные колодки. Так сказать, для поднятия "казацкой чести".

Кстати, могу сказать тебе по секрету -- шашки и кинжалы у них не заточены, ибо ношение холодного оружия у нас запрещено. А раз не заточено -- то оно и не холодное, а так... казацкое  :Wink:

----------

Alex (02.10.2012), Dorje Dugarov (03.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Денис Евгеньев (04.10.2012), Дхармананда (02.10.2012), Карло (15.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.10.2012), Топпер- (02.10.2012), Фил (02.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

....... в общем конечно грустно. А как положено думать тем, кто верит в закон кармы - что страдания, вызванные разрушением города - наведенное следствие прошлой кармы страдающего(страдающих)? которое ее может искупить и очистить? Или - "иногда банан - это просто банан, а хулигану надо дать по лбу. для вразумления. Но безгневно."?

Ну и конечно - те кто разрушал - они конечно действовали под влиянием омрачений. И навлекли на себя неблагую карму. Как причинением прямого страдания, так и разрушением статуи. И теперь им конечно  крутится тут подольше придется. И теперь - тем буддистам, которые дали обет боддхисатвы - придется их спасать. 

 Ну - желаю всем изжить гнев и прочие омрачения.... Чтобы не усложнять работу тем, кто дал обет и собирается нас - спасать. Несмотря на....

----------

Велеслав (10.10.2012), Топпер- (02.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> ....... в общем конечно грустно. А как положено думать тем, кто верит в закон кармы - что страдания, вызванные разрушением города - наведенное следствие прошлой кармы страдающего(страдающих)? которое ее может искупить и очистить?


_Зачем
Об этом думать? что за разговор?
Иль у тебя всегда такие мысли?
Приди - открой балкон. Как небо тихо;
Недвижим теплый воздух, ночь лимоном
И лавром пахнет, яркая луна
Блестит на синеве густой и темной,
И сторожа кричат протяжно: 'Ясно!..'
А далеко, на севере - в Париже -
Быть может, небо тучами покрыто,
Холодный дождь идет и ветер дует.
А нам какое дело?_

Лично я не могу найти для себя никакой пользы в размышлениях отчего и почему это случилось в Бангладеш...

----------

Фил (02.10.2012)

----------


## Olle

Фраза из статьи:
"...столкновения на религиозной почве происходят в Бангладеш регулярно, однако представители буддистской общины, составляющей *менее 1%* населения, участвуют в них крайне редко".
Зачем людям тратиться на поддержание чужих ценностей исторических, а тут снесли, благо повод появился, статья затрат исчезла, да и в истории всегда приход данной религии на чужую территорию был связан с уничтожением всех изваяний и статуй.

----------


## Вантус

Есть теория, что казакам традиция предписывает носить награды по наследству (т.е. всех своих предков).

----------


## Вантус

> Зачем людям тратиться на поддержание чужих ценностей исторических, а тут снесли, благо повод появился, статья затрат исчезла, да и в истории всегда приход данной религии на чужую территорию был связан с уничтожением всех изваяний и статуй.


"Бангладеш" и "статья затрат" звучат несовместимо. Это ж просто задница, без всяких "статей затрат".

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

грустно это - про казаков то, ибо не казаки это, а шуты гороховые, сами же умаляют свое казачество.

про Бангладешь, то как бы очень грустно что на изначально буддийской земле такое творится.
братишка мой мне сказал, что он этот фильм смотрел с арабами (коллеги его), так те только посмеялись... только живут они в Финляндии и высокообразованны они.

----------

Велеслав (10.10.2012), Фил (04.10.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Есть теория, что казакам традиция предписывает носить награды по наследству (т.е. всех своих предков).


мдя... по этой логике мне надо ходить с орденом которым Николай II наградил моего прадеда... но это же тупость, орден то заслужить надо. Понимаю он (прадед) заслужил, а я тут вобще не при чем... человек должен сам заслужить.

----------

Alex (03.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Иван Денисов (12.10.2012), Фил (04.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> грустно это - про казаков то, ибо не казаки это, а шуты гороховые, сами же умаляют свое казачество.


А есть оно, это казачество? И где оно? Смешишь, однако!

----------

Велеслав (10.10.2012), Фил (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> А есть оно, это казачество? И где оно? Смешишь, однако!


ну как же... а кого я вижу порой ходящих по улицам с шашками, в непонятной форме с лампасами... да и генерал у них тут есть - Лама-поэт-шаман Матвей Чойбонов, то он в ламской рясе в шапке Цзонхапы бегает, то в тот же вечер в ресторан в генеральском кителе идет.

----------

Аминадав (03.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Джигме (04.10.2012), Иван Денисов (12.10.2012), Пема Ванчук (13.10.2012), Фил (04.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> ну как же... а кого я вижу порой ходящих по улицам с шашками, в непонятной форме с лампасами...


Откуда мне знать, кого ты видишь ходящих по улицам с шашками, в непонятной форме с лампасами?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (12.10.2012), Иван Денисов (12.10.2012), Сергей Хос (04.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Это не правительственные награды. Любая организация (хоть ООО) может заказать изготовление наград по своему дизайну и наградить ими кого вздумается. Казаки так и делают. Это не противозаконно.


Нет, у нас запрещено изготавливать символику, сходную с наградами РФ до степени смешения.



> Кстати, могу сказать тебе по секрету -- шашки и кинжалы у них не заточены, ибо ношение холодного оружия у нас запрещено. А раз не заточено -- то оно и не холодное, а так... казацкое


С казачьей формой или национальным костюмом разрешено носить.

----------

Велеслав (10.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Нет, у нас запрещено изготавливать символику, сходную с наградами РФ до степени смешения.


А там и нет степени смешения. Изволите доказать то, что там имеет место быть эта степень смешения?




> С казачьей формой или национальным костюмом разрешено носить.


Кому и в каких регионах РФ, уточните, пожалуйста!

----------

Велеслав (10.10.2012)

----------


## До

Какой буддийский город разрушили?

Вот буддийская медаль:

http://armygoods.ru/product_info.php?products_id=12955

----------

AndyZ (04.10.2012), Dorje Dugarov (04.10.2012), Olle (04.10.2012), Wyrd (09.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Иван Петров (04.10.2012), Фил (04.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

грустно мне в самсаре и смешно одновременно
грустно потому что грустно (потому что самсара), смешно потому что кругом шуты ряженные

----------


## Эделизи

> грустно мне в самсаре и смешно одновременно
> грустно потому что грустно (потому что самсара), смешно потому что кругом шуты ряженные


Один я в белом.

----------


## Вантус

> Кому и в каких регионах РФ, уточните, пожалуйста!


http://kazak-center.ru/load/po_noshe...moj/52-1-0-124

----------

Велеслав (10.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> http://kazak-center.ru/load/po_noshe...moj/52-1-0-124


Для этого нужна лицензия, которая по факту казакам не выдаётся. А с лицензией-то можно и короткоствол носить  :Wink:

----------

Велеслав (10.10.2012), Фил (10.10.2012)

----------


## Велеслав

Смешно смотреть на так называемых казаков, которые от власти зависят и без неё ничего не могут.
Преемственности у большинства из них на сколько я знаю нет, а если у кого и есть то это "красные" казаки, что в переводи звучит примерно как - "женатые монахи". Уважающие себя и свой образ жизни казаки с большевиками не сотрудничали. Так что они все или за границей умерли, или погибли в гражданскую или во вторую мировую. Краснова вообще повесили в Лефортово.
И даже они на мой взгляд не настоящие казаки.
Настоящие казаки от власти бежали и жили вольно. Только вот сейчас бежать некуда уже...

P.S. Кстати эти вольные казаки не все были русскими и православными.
Казаком мог стать любой человек, любой национальности и вероисповедания (поговаривают что и язычники среди них были). Как и Викингом в своё время.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (12.10.2012), Буль (10.10.2012), Фил (10.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2012)

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

Дорогие Друзья!

Во-первых у меня вопрос по поводу каких то событий в Бирме, где якобы буддисты чуть ли не ели мусульман (это мне так один мой знакомый сказал). 

Далее мне кажется нам стоит всем быть поаккуратней в своих выражениях, кто дал нам право грязными словами обзывать Бангладеш, какой бы он ни был?

И в заключении хочу сказать, что трагедия произошедшая в Бангладеш явно спровоцирована с целью добавить жирный мазок на портрет образа врага в лице мусульманского мира. Нам - ученикам Будды следует быть мудрее и понимать что любые акты вандализма не могут по сути своей быть оправданы какой-либо религией , так как они противоречат основам всех религий. Мухаммед пред своим уходом плакал предвидя как его послание будет извращено, что мы и видим.

----------

Фил (12.10.2012)

----------


## Alex

Спровоцирована-то она спровоцирована, но нельзя отрицать и то, что бывают религии более склонные к провоцируемости, а бывают - менее. В авраамизме, увы, изначально присутствует потенциал насилия, который при определенных условиях легко реализуется. 

Ранний же ислам (во времена Мухаммеда и первых халифов) парадоксальным образом сочетал в себе веротерпимость (да-да) и агрессивность; но, чтобы понять это, нужно весьма углубиться в историческую ситуацию того времени на Аравийском полуострове и в сопредельных регионах. Однако дело не в том, какой он там - "настоящий" ислам (пусть сами мусульмане этим озадачиваются): меня лично это заботит не более, чем "аутентичность" ваджраяны. По мне - так главное, чтобы упомянутый потенциал насилия был сведен к минимуму, и если это так в тех или иных течениях ислама, то и слава Аллаху.

----------

Велеслав (15.10.2012), Фил (12.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> P.S. Кстати эти вольные казаки не все были русскими и православными.
> Казаком мог стать любой человек, любой национальности и вероисповедания (поговаривают что и язычники среди них были). Как и Викингом в своё время.


Большой % казаков были буддистами... это селенгинские, джидинские и многие другие бурят-монголы.
Мой друг, ныне уже почивший Барадий Лама, настоятель Атаганского (Даристуйского) дацана был родом из Атаганских казаков.
Когда Баради попросил меня прочитать лекции в его дацане, а потом помочь организовать трансляцию Учения Намкхая Норбу Ринпоче много казаков пришли слушать и получить передачи.
Бурятские казаки почитают за основного своего Дхармапалу - Жамсрин Бегзе. 
Даристуйском дацане ежедневно помимо основной практики выполняются ритуалы Бегзе.

----------

Аминадав (13.10.2012), Велеслав (15.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Смешно смотреть на так называемых казаков, которые от власти зависят и без неё ничего не могут.
> Преемственности у большинства из них на сколько я знаю нет, а если у кого и есть то это "красные" казаки, что в переводи звучит примерно как - "женатые монахи". Уважающие себя и свой образ жизни казаки с большевиками не сотрудничали. Так что они все или за границей умерли, или погибли в гражданскую или во вторую мировую. Краснова вообще повесили в Лефортово.
> И даже они на мой взгляд не настоящие казаки.
> Настоящие казаки от власти бежали и жили вольно. Только вот сейчас бежать некуда уже...


Там сейчас сложнее всё. На живущих оказывается моральное давление по схеме: "А вот стал бы ты казак, в случае беды казачество за тебя заступилось бы, помогли. А так -- живёшь один, а на кого надеешься? На полицаев? Дом-то у тебя ладный! Когда лихо будет -- 02 будешь звонить? Жди-пожди подмоги... А вот стал бы ты казак..." См. сначала.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (15.10.2012), Велеслав (15.10.2012)

----------


## Иргит

Разрушение монастырей? Думаю к этому нужно относиться только как к историческому факту. На всем отрезке времени было множество таких моментов, это всего лишь часть истории развития буддизма. Там разрушили, здесь построили. Все зависит только от личного восприятия момента и факта. Хотя можно философствовать до одурения но все же жалко конечно монастыри.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (15.10.2012)

----------

